# Wanting to add Pressurized CO2



## Julie (Mar 17, 2005)

Has anyone here ever put it all together themselves? I have a couple of sites that have helped me, but was wanting opinions from others who have done it, on what they used and such. It is a 55g.

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/diy_co2rig.htm
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_pressurized_co2.php


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I put my system together using three different online sites to get all the various items needed. I run my co2 through and Eheim Pro II canister rather than using a reactor. I was given a lot of help and advice by the person whos site I am going to send you to now:
http://www.brainyday.com/jared/aquarium/co2.htm

Equipment used:
Kegworks- twin guage co2 regulator
Big Als- Aquamedic Bubble counter
Marine Monsters- 5 lb. aluminum co2 cylander, needle valve and co2 resistent tubing

I have my bottle refilled rather than using a rotating bottle system offered in many places.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Everything Mr. Doyle said is accurate. For more info from sites dedicated to auqatic plants try here.............
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/index.php?


----------



## Julie (Mar 17, 2005)

Picture is not working for me? Any ideas why? Not too worried about it, pretty much understand how it is set up.

Some questions, sorry:
1. Do you leave it on at night? Any special precautions, airstones and such? I have a full load of fish, not overstocked but right at the 55inches, LOL(once they are grown). Would hate for anything to happen to them. Is there anything I can do to completely prevent this? Do you have a solenoid? 
2. Do you remember what you spent on the system. Had someone tell me that he did not recommend doing it this way and recommended me to a site that sold complete system(without co2 tank) for $300.00!! I know this has to be much cheaper.
3. Can you shut yours completely off? I have read that it is a good idea to be able to make at least 5 turns to off(more the better) and that it is recommended to be able to turn all the way down. Then another said it was useless???
4. What is your bubble rate? How long does the 5g tank last you?
5. Since you are just putting it into your intake tube on your canister, you are not using a pump? (I would not think so, but have to make sure, the filter is the pump, right) I have a Rena Filstar XP3 canister, I can do the same thing. But there is a DIY reactor, that looked nice-
here http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/diy_reactor.htm BUT if my canister will work just as well, I will just stick with that?? It seems like it would take more time and mix with more of the water through the canister...sound right?
6. What is the Ball valve he is talking about, after the water pump on that page? Says it is not pictured, just curious.
7. How long have you had this and have you had any problems? So far, I have only read about problems with needle valves going out (usually due to them filling the tanks too high) and temperature changes causing it to blow.
8. Why do you not exchange your tank, because you bought it new or something else I should be concerned about? I was planning on just picking on up(here) full and exchanging it.

I have a higher PH and KH, so hopefully, I will be okay. I am glad to see a site talk about the PH and KH with CO2, LOL! I thank you very much for your input! I got some grief about it from other people. I understand that it is dangerous stuff, but the problems I have heard were related to the tanks be too full and temperature differences. I would still have to put the "complete kits" together(that's the tricky part?) and pay an extra $150.00 for it! I just don't see where it is less risk...Still have to move the tank full...blah blah. Just seems like money thrown away. Nice systems, but not needed?.
As I said, I do appreciate it! Most of the above questions are peoples preference, just curious what yours are.
Julie


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

1. Some people turn theirs off at night. Some use PH controlers. Some let them run.
2. Complete system (JBJ and Milwaukee are 2 popular brands) will run about $300.00 (thats including a tank bought locally)
3. Why wouldn't you be able to turn it off?????
4. 1BPS (bubble per second) Haven't had it long enough to tell you.
5. Not sure about the filstar models but I know a lot of people who use them. I use a reactor.
7. No problems with pressurized or DIY CO2.
8. You shouldn't have any problems as long as your KH is 3 or above.


----------



## Julie (Mar 17, 2005)

I want to know about what you do or use, please, not what other people do. Here is a better phrasing of the questions:

1. Asking whether you turn it off or not, I know some do either, want want to know what you do?

2. Asking about if you do not buy the complete systems, do it the way stated above, how much did it cost you?

3. Needle valves-fine tuning, is what I am asking. Some do not shut off completely, wondering how important it is, and of course, if yours shuts off completely? (open-close, close-open) How many turns from completely shut-open?

4. What does it make your CO2 readings at?

5. What kind of reactor?

7. How long have you had pressurized CO2 setup? 

8. Do you expect to exchange it or just refill the one you have?

KH is well above 3, LOL. I would love those answers to be answered by Davedoyle or anyone else who set up a CO2 unit piece by piece, also. Thank you for your answers simpte. Kinda want to get an idea of what most people do or don't do.


----------

